# Charges for painting after moving out



## meseta (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi all, I just left a two bed apartment at Al Ghoroob after the end of the lease. I left it immaculate condition, all holes filled and paintwork spotless. I now understand that I am to be charged 2156 aed for complete repaint ! I am speechless that they feel the need to do this. Is there no allowance for wear and tear ? and what redress do you have if you are not happy with this charge ? Interestingly enough the deposit was 2200 aed, and the painting will cost 2156.... funny that.... Any advice/experience to pass on please ? ( we were there for 16 months, quite enjoying the place, just left because no pool and too expensive )


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you haven`t held on to the keys there is not much you can do, we had a similar problem before but i refused to give the keys back or let any new clients view the property until i got my full deposit as the place needed painting before we moved in. It was not much fun arguing with the agent but i got the cash back.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

meseta said:


> Any advice/experience to pass on please ?


I recently watched A Sense of Freedom again, you could launch your own dirty protest


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I had a similiar problem when I moved out of Arabian Ranches 14 months ago.

The landlord wanted to charge me for a full redecoration (even though it wasn't redecorated for 2 years before we moved in), and also for a new lawn for the garden, despite numerous e-mails from us telling him that there was tree in the garden that needed removing as it was taking all the moisture from the ground and leaving the grass with nothing.

From a 10,000 deposit, he was trying to take 7000. He ended up with 3000.

He didn't get the keys until I got the money


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

In your post you stated "all holes filled" what you call immaculate and what the owner calls immaculate is probably 2 different things. I had a previous tenant who drilled about 30 holes in my apartment and patched it up and then got upset when he had to pay 2500AED for a re-paint. If you are going to start drilling holes in the walls you have got to accept you will have to pay for the apartment to be painted.




meseta said:


> Hi all, I just left a two bed apartment at Al Ghoroob after the end of the lease. I left it immaculate condition, all holes filled and paintwork spotless. I now understand that I am to be charged 2156 aed for complete repaint ! I am speechless that they feel the need to do this. Is there no allowance for wear and tear ? and what redress do you have if you are not happy with this charge ? Interestingly enough the deposit was 2200 aed, and the painting will cost 2156.... funny that.... Any advice/experience to pass on please ? ( we were there for 16 months, quite enjoying the place, just left because no pool and too expensive )


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

R_Smithy said:


> In your post you stated "all holes filled" what you call immaculate and what the owner calls immaculate is probably 2 different things. I had a previous tenant who drilled about 30 holes in my apartment and patched it up and then got upset when he had to pay 2500AED for a re-paint. If you are going to start drilling holes in the walls you have got to accept you will have to pay for the apartment to be painted.


Correct.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

R_Smithy said:


> In your post you stated "all holes filled" what you call immaculate and what the owner calls immaculate is probably 2 different things. I had a previous tenant who drilled about 30 holes in my apartment and patched it up and then got upset when he had to pay 2500AED for a re-paint. If you are going to start drilling holes in the walls you have got to accept you will have to pay for the apartment to be painted.


To an extent.

If the property is not 100% when you move in, why should the landlord charge you to make it 100%.

The property I was in at the Ranches had not been decorated for 2 years before we moved in. I know this as I was friends with the previous tenants. We were in the property for 2 years. So that is 4 years withou being decorated, yet the landlord wanted to charge me the full cost for a re-dec. 

If the landlord had carried out a proper inspection of the house when the previous tenants left, he would have seen the marks on the walls, filling required etc. But he was in too much of a rush to get someone else in, to keep charging over the top rent.

He finally understood what I was getting at when I explained it like this : 

I have a car that I lend you for one week. When you return the car, there is a small scratch just below the door handle. I am going to charge you the cost of having the whol car resprayed as there are other marks on the car. 

You state that the marks were already there and you are only responsible for the one mark. No no I say, I want you to pay for the whole respray as you used it last.

Needless to say, the landlord didn't think that was reasonable, so I said "about this painting of the house then..........."


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Every lease I've seen here has a standard clause saying tenant will be liable for cost of re-painting if period of tenancy is less than 2 years.


----------

